# Silly Question...



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

But why do we butter our bread? (ok its yummy but thats not the point) 

Looking forward to replies!


DC


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

silly answer: to get to the other side.

more seriously, why would being yummy not be the point? isn;t that the whole point of of food?
If you want to know why we find it yummy, maybe this is what you're looking for: In the past and in many parts of the world, still today, when having enough calories was a major concern (unlike today, when having too many is the concern) any fat was good, and every culture had its preferred fat to put on bread or dip it into. But mainly, we like it because we are designed to accumulate calories so we don;t die of the starvation that was always around the corner, and still is in much of the world.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Wise conclusion there Siduri.

I also concur, as for many cultures, bread is used as a wrapping medium to pick up food and soak up sauces and fat. It is a fat sponge.
Then again, it's so good with butter...

Luc H.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds logical - haven't thought about it in that way before to any extent. I guess fat has always been a cheap and readily available source of calories and what better way to soak it up than a good chunk of bread.

Butter is my choice of fat, but there are many others - margarine, oils, dripping.
I had been wondering about how it had evolved historically when choosing some margarine the other day 

Then it reminded me of how my mother (who came to this country from Latvia as a refugee from WWII) loves pork dripping on rye bread. From there the question evolved...and your replies make sense, as they were badly starved over there and it was a cheap calorific food to sustain them.

Another question.... is it mainly historically people of a cold climate origin who use fat the most because of having to combat the cold? It seems more prevalent in those cuisines - hot climates seem to use a more limited amount, to me, but that could be totally wrong!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think so - think of middle eastern countries, as one example, where olive oil is used extensively. 

shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

True, Shel, then there's India with ghee...


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Why do we butter bread?

So that when we drop it we know which side was the top. :look:


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, the butter or margarine you use on your bread is a protective layer. It stops the moisture of the food from making your bread soggy. As far as I know, that is the only reason why .... oh, and because butter IS yummy!
Just my opinion though....


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey KY - funny!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

:crazy:Lol KY I think that may be the real reason

...and heck yeah....its YUMMY .


Now for the next question...why is the sky blue?
hehe j/k


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

My mom explained that one to me - "Because, now go play outside."

shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Shel - she one wise woman. I got the whole technical explanation from my dad (university lecturer). Think I prefer yours


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Bread is made from grain, Cows eat grain, Butter is from milk fat, Which comes from the cows that consume the grain, And the circle is completed when we as humans add heat and ingenuity...........:chef:

Next?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

And after you find out why the sky is blue, DC, you can work on this one:

Where does your lap go with you stand up?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Pressing questions, and answers, from my youth:

Why is it when a mouse spins?
.....Because one leg is both the same.

What's the difference between a duck?
.....The higher it flies the much.

shel


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a vertical lap, Just ask a cat...........


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Why is it when a mouse spins?
Because a mouse can.............:smiles:


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

What's the difference between a duck?
Age....:chef:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Is it faster or by bus?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That depends. Do you walk to school or carry your lunch?

lesh


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Take the bus and eat it on the way.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Both the same.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Next................:lol:


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

This is too funny, my Bread Chef/Instructor would aways flip out when he caught me putting a nice slab of butter on my bread...and I'm thinking...why not?

For me, it makes the bread slide down easier!

oh and it's even yummier when you dunk the bread with a cold slab of butter quickly into a Cafe con Leche and chomp away!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

You're all nuts :crazy:

Ok, I'll bite....why is the sea green?

And...why does the bread always land buttered side down?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

How many licks does it take to get to the centre of a tootsie pop?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

So you can differentiate it from the sky ....

elsh


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

eshl? who's eshl.... 

whoever it is, is using Shel's nickname.
(wink)

Luc H.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Most every day, but it gives me gas.

hlse


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

you mean you let out a mixture of O2, H2, N2, CO2, CH4, OCS, H2S and C4H8O2?

HU. LC


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Because the sky is blue...

Physics, Butter is heavier than bread, If you just dropped a piece of bread without butter Which side would it land on???


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Depends on the length or the lick (size of the tongue ) And the passion to get to the middle. Can YOU stop there ??


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

The sky is blue becuase its the reflection of the ocean in the atophshere

It takes 3 licks to the center of a tootsie pop

buttered bread lands butter side down becuase of the densitity and weight of the butter/spread

Everything is better with butter

the sea is green becuase of algae which is the source of all life.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

The Buttered toast theory explored by the Mythbusters and with a little extrapolation is as follow:

From the height of an average table (or counter) a buttered toast facing upwards and lazily falling off the table with a side motion (starting horizontally) can only make 1/2 of a revolution before hitting the ground hence fall buttered side down.

The sky is blue because Oxygen (O2) in the atmosphere scatters the colour blue out of white light. The atmosphere is so thick that this scattering appears blue. Ozone (O3) scatters UV light (a higher energy level of blue light). Dust in the atmosphere scatter the colour red hence the reason sunsets are orange/red because according to the angle the sunlight traverses low atmosphere heights (more dust) and travels a thick atmospheric path before reaching your eyes. 

green sea?

Luc H.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Taking the fun out of the fun......... Science belongs in the Lab..............:lol:


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I had an inkling I went to far.... 
I had a Cliff Claven moment (chuckle)

Luc H.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Normy










a pic of norm


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You can never go too far, Luc, but keep trying









slhe


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

So, y'all know the story of the time the bread landed buttered side up?

Happened in a small town in the Russain Pale, and the good housewife was appaled. So she ran to the rabbi for an explanation. 

The rabbi peered at the sky, pulled on his beard, and said it was beyond him. But there was a Tamudic scholar in the next town who would probably know.

So, the goodwife and the rabbi traveled to the next town, and told the scholar what had happened. He too merely stared off into the distance, stroked his beard a time or three, and said hie could explain it. But there was the greatest scholar of all living one town over. Maybe he could explain it.

So the goodwife, and the rabbi, and the talmudic scholar traveled to the next town to confer with this greatest of all scholars. He told them to come back in a week and he would have the answer.

A week goes by. the goodwife, and the rabbi, and the talmudic shcolar arrive back at the door of this greatest of all scholars. He invites them in, pours tea, and tells them he has studied the matter at great length, consulted to Talmud, the Gemorah, and even the Book of Caballah. But, at last he had found the answer.

Turning to the goodwife, he said, 

"It is obvious, my dear, that you buttered the wrong side!"

Which brings us back to my first resonse. :smiles:


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Chuckle... that was a good one KYH!!!

Wow for a silly question this post is getting quite long.... wonder how long we can keep at it... 
(I smell a challenge!!!!!)

Luc H.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

BUTTERED BREAD ON THE BACK OF A CAT: WHAT FALLS FIRST.

Daniel D. Van Hoy wrote:
>Just think: When you drop a cat from a few feet, it lands upright.
>Also think: When you drop a piece of buttered bread, it lands with
>the buttered side down
>Now think: If you strapped a piece of buttered bread to the back
>of a cat, which would land first.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good KYH 

Ghetto...I'll leave that to the experts....or maybe it becomes an anti-gravity machine and just hovers an inch from the floor due to total confusion


----------

